
VC Starter Kit - rafaelc
https://vcstarterkit.com
======
mrosett
Awesome service! I think this will become _the_ absolute must-have for anyone
launching a VC firm over the next 5 years. The only item they're missing is
$25 million in liquid capital from selling a now-defunct mobile gaming
company. I hope they can include that in v2 of the product!

